# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Kabuki Koi Gallery 1st KC Isa Showa Pursue The One Keeping Contest

## rizqiirawan

*Isa Showa Pursue The One Keeping Contest 

ACARA 
Keeping Contest : High Quality, ISA Koi Farm, Niigata - Japan.* http://en.isakoifarm.com/*
Pada kesempatan ini, Kabuki Koi Gallery ingin memberikan pengalaman Seni Memilih dan memelihara Tosai Showa pilihan Terbaik dari ISA Koi Farm! Ukuran 20-28cm. Sex Unknown.
ISA Koi Farm terkenal dengan varietas showa yang memiliki high body volume and sumi sharpness. Pada tahun 2013 lalu ISA Koi farm membuktikanya dengan mendapatkan gelar Grand Championpada event 53rd Nogyosai Nishikigoi Show (salah satu Koi show tertua di Jepang)

PERIODE:
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah 6 bulan, terhitung mulai tanggal 14 Mei 2014 s/d 11 Oktober 2014.
Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan Rp. 2.000.000,- Kelipatan per 100.000. Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit.

Lelang berakhir hingga Rabu, 14 Mei 2014, jam 20.00 waktu kois.


- Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dgn cara memposting No. ikan serta nominal. 

- Koi sudah harus dilunasi maks. tgl 17 mei 2014

- Ikan akan dikirim atau dapat diambil setelah pelunasan

Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dr participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tsb kepada bidder ke 2 tertinggi.

- Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening :

BCA 
A/C No. 0953206568
A/N Alfie Radithya
Mohon mencantumkan Nomer lelang ikan dan nama pemenang.
Copy bukti pembayaran dikirim via email ke [email protected] /
BBM : 2ABA2EFB (adit)
2B10BBE9 (dugel)
2A9B3F80 (rizqi)



- Hadiah:
Champion = Rp 5.000.0000 + Sertifikat
Juara 1 = Rp 3.000.000 + Sertifikat
Juara 2 = Rp 2.000.000 + Sertifikat
Juara 3 = Rp 1.000.000 + Sertifikat

Doorprize
3 ekor Tosai dari batch yang sama dengan ikan yang di lelang
(ikan doorprize ikut serta dalam event KC ini)


Donasi Untuk Koi-s sebesar 10% dari total hasil lelang

TATA CARA PENJURIAN :
Para peserta di wajibkan mengirim foto & menvideokan ikannya dan dikirim ke [email protected] atau di upload ke thread ini.

Penjurian akan dilakukan langsung oleh breedernya 
Mitsonuri Isa dari ISA Koi Farm* http://en.isakoifarm.com/*















****

**









 
HAPPY BIDDING!!! 

No 1 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 2 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 3 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 4 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 5 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 6 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 7 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 8 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 9 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 10 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 11 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 12 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 13 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 14 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 15 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 16 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 17 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 18 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 19 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 20 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 21 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 22 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 23 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 24 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 25 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 26 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 27 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 28 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 29 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 30 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 31 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 32 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 33 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 34 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 35 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 36 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 37 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 38 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 39 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 40 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki*

----------


## interisti

no 10 = 2.1
no 20 = 2.1

----------


## owi

ikannya banyak milihnya bingung, udah milih eh ternyata doorprize :Doh:

----------


## herrydragon

Ikannya serti om Rizqi?

----------


## epoe

*pengalaman punya ISA Showa, ........ ini bakal bagus ! * cukup banyak ya, yang baguuut bagut ..................................... :Yo:  sukses Kabuki Koi

----------


## epoe

*Ini masing2 2jt, ......eehhh .*

----------


## rizqiirawan

> Ikannya serti om Rizqi?


Serti dealer aja paling om  :: 



> *pengalaman punya ISA Showa, ........ ini bakal bagus ! * cukup banyak ya, yang baguuut bagut ..................................... sukses Kabuki Koi


Thanks om epoe  :Yo:

----------


## david_pupu

om epoe, biddingnya ngk ngerem, tancap gas terus nih wkwkwkwk. om jadi ikut yg farm visit dibogor ngk ??

----------


## rizqiirawan

*No 1 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 2 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 3 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 4 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 5 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 6 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 7 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 8 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 9 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 10 = 2.100.000 by Interisti
No 11 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 12 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 13 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 14 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 15 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 16 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 17 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 18 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 19 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 20 = 2.100.000 by Interisti
No 21 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 22 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 23 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 24 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 25 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 26 = 2.100.000 by epoe
No 27 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 28 = 2.100.000 by epoe
No 29 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 30 = 2.100.000 by epoe
No 31 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 32 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 33 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 34 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 35 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 36 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 37 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 38 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 39 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki
No 40 = 2.000.000 by Kabuki


*om epoe suka angka genap yah  :High5:

----------


## Agust Njum

No 13 : 2.1jt

----------


## rizqiirawan

Sama2 Om Hendra  :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## dTp

showa nomer 12 shirojinya jadi makin kinclong aja  :Dizzy:

----------


## owi

> kok kecil ya om hendra


Jatah makanannya diambil showa dr om dony

----------


## rizqiirawan

Kepada para peserta Kabuki Koi Gallery 1st KC Isa Showa "Pursue The One" diharap untuk meng-upload foto dan video ikannya ( update terbaru ) paling lambat tanggal *10 oktober 2014 pukul 20.00 waktu koi-s* untuk penjurian yg akan dinilai langsung oleh *Mitsunori Isa* dari* Isa Koi Farm..

Terima Kasih*  :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## owi

Wah kl gak ada yg upload yg menang om epoe atau om hendra

----------


## rizqiirawan

iya nih om owi

----------


## majin91

aloowww om Rizkkiii...yg lain blom pda update nih..lagi nungguin juga nih..wekekeke

----------


## rizqiirawan

> aloowww om Rizkkiii...yg lain blom pda update nih..lagi nungguin juga nih..wekekeke


e

Hallooo juga om majin.. iya nih blm pada update yg lainnya.. sabar ya oom .. heheehhe :Juggle:  :Juggle:

----------


## rizqiirawan



----------


## rizqiirawan



----------


## rizqiirawan



----------


## owi

Wah om andri no 16, kindainya cakep

----------


## grinkz01

> 


Wah hampir luntur...kalo jd shiro malah lbh bagus kayaknya...

----------


## rizqiirawan

Update foto & video ikan terbaru oom hendrawb

----------


## rizqiirawan

Update foto ikan Oom Henkois77

----------


## rizqiirawan

oom oom waktunya habis yah..

Untuk Pengumuman pemenang akan diumumkan secepatnya..

Terima Kasih

----------


## epoe

_sudah pengumuman lelang ya ...........................!!!_ :Baby:

----------


## epoe

_Contender ................................awak ni apalah ???_  :Doh:

----------


## owi

> _sudah pengumuman lelang ya ...........................!!!_


Mudah mudahan menang om

----------


## rizqiirawan

> _sudah pengumuman lelang ya ...........................!!!_



belum om epoe.. masih nunggu balasan dari mitsunori isa nya, masih sibuk sepertinya

----------


## rizqiirawan

SELAMAT SIAAANG...


Oom2 semua... berikut hasil penjurian Kabuki Koi Gallery 1st KC Isa Showa "Pursue The One" 



Jadii...

GC         : Hadiah Rp.5.000.000 + Sertifikat : *HendraWB

*Juara 1   : Hadiah Rp. 3.000.000 + Sertifikat : *Henkois77
*
Juara 2   : Hadiah Rp. 2.000.000 + Sertifikat : *Epoe
*
Juara 3   : Hadiah Rp. 1.000.000 + Sertifikat : *Henkois77

Selamat kepada para pemenang...* :First:  :First:  :First:  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## david_pupu

wh slamat kepada pemenang KC

----------


## E. Gartina

Congratz kpd para pemenang ...

----------


## epoe

*ini dapat No.2 ya, ..............................asyiiikkk ..........................................
*

----------


## Henkois77

Weist selamat buat semuanya
thanks untuk kabuki.... Ditunggu next event nya

----------


## rizqiirawan

> *ini dapat No.2 ya, ..............................asyiiikkk ..........................................
> *



Selamat buat om Epoe  :Party:  :Party:  :Second:  :Second:  :Second:  :Second:

----------


## rizqiirawan

> Weist selamat buat semuanya
> thanks untuk kabuki.... Ditunggu next event nya




Terima kasih juga buat om Hendra yang sudah ikut event KC Kabuki Koi gallery.. Selamat juga sudah jadi juara 1 dan 3

 :First:  :First:  :First:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Third:  :Third:  :Third:

----------


## hendrawb

> SELAMAT SIAAANG...
> 
> 
> Oom2 semua... berikut hasil penjurian Kabuki Koi Gallery 1st KC Isa Showa "Pursue The One" 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadii...
> 
> ...


 :Clap2:  :Clap2: Terima kasih  Kabuki Koi  :Clap2:  :Clap2: 

Ditunggu KC berikutnya  :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## majin91

Wah selamat ya kepada para Pemenang  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## owi

wah hadiahnya dahsyat... ini yang pertama... kapan yang kedua?

----------


## Ridwan sm

Lho... sya baru check koi-s dan tnyata ikutan jg kc ini tp lupa up date.. 
Selamat buat pemenang. Good keeping.

----------


## rizqiirawan

> Lho... sya baru check koi-s dan tnyata ikutan jg kc ini tp lupa up date.. 
> Selamat buat pemenang. Good keeping.



Iya om ridwan.. KC nya sudah selesai..

Di ipload dong om Ridwan ikan KC nya pengen tau perkembanganannya.. :Cool3:  :Cool3:

----------


## owi

> Iya om ridwan.. KC nya sudah selesai..
> 
> Di ipload dong om Ridwan ikan KC nya pengen tau perkembanganannya..


setuju om biar tau updatenya

----------


## Ridwan sm

Maaf baru sempat upload..sya keep di kolam depan yg agak kecil dan indoor. Beni drop sumi solid. Size lupa di ukur kmrn tp sekitar 45-50 cm

----------

